# Residential Sub Needed in O'Hare, Chicago Area



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking for a residential sub for the O'Hare Airpot Chicago Area. I have about 15 driveways all located in groups and others within 5 minutes of each other. Pay is good. Send me and IM or post if interest.

Ken


----------

